# web site links



## Octavious (Feb 15, 2003)

to the staff or admin or......
i was wondering
can i put this site in my recomended links page for my web site?


----------



## arun12345 (Feb 15, 2003)

I think you can... I never read anything about not being able to. The only links that you cant post are "direct rom links." :\


----------



## Dranzer (Feb 15, 2003)

Normally that is not allowed unless you have it within your signiture like mine.  You cant just go around spamming it or creating topics with it. That will end up getting you suspended..


----------



## Octavious (Feb 15, 2003)

no, i think you got me wrong
i am makin a web site
i was wondering if i can have a link on there that takes you here?
get it? not tryin to be rude


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 15, 2003)

Linking TO GBATemp is fine, as far as I know.  As long as it's clear we are NOT a rom site or a warez site, it should be fine.  Also, if your site is intended for the crowd that would spam us, it might be nice to not link us instead. If your audience is decent, usually, then it should be fine.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Octavious (Feb 15, 2003)

thx i already got the no rom and warez part in the site description and well actually, just read this, it is what i wrote

GBATemp - that would be link there
This is probobly the best online forum for use of Gameboy Advance discusion I have ever found. With over 9500 users you are sure to get an answer for whatever your question is. PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE POSTING IN THE FORUM! There are no rom requests allowed and you cant request for other illegal items. Also, spamming is not permitted and you will be banned if cought. Please keep the forum clean and if you need help just ask me or ask user Octavious at GBATemp or read the help and rules forum.

Sorry for the spelling errors in there there has to be some i just cant type that neat that fast lol but is that fine?


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 15, 2003)

Looks fine to me. Of course, the spelling is another story.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 15, 2003)

I'd still wait for Admin. PM KiVan or Alexander and see what they say.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Octavious (Feb 15, 2003)

thx i pm'ed him and am waitin for responce
one last question, can i post a link to my site in the test area and see what others think cause i need some sugestions and sice it dont increase the post counter
if not, can i put the link in my sig and tell peoples to visit my site?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 15, 2003)

The rules say "no linking to other forums except if that link is in your sig". Some of us link anyway, but never more than once or twice (usually to reference something, like the Taggerz forum for the sig contest or Designs 31 for sig work). Sig links are fine.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Octavious (Feb 15, 2003)

its not a forum, it is just a site that will soon have a lot of downloads for developers on it, like ham and pogo and other things (no roms tho)


----------

